# my set ups



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

[/IMG]







[/IMG] 
29g, UGF,3 power heads,penguin 110 filter,6 tetras,1 needlefish,2 sunfish(panfish),2 algea eaters and about 20 rosy reds for the needlefish








[/IMG]







[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 
10g,3 tetras,2 snails,4 scissor tails,1 chinese algea eater(he's worth about nuthing) and a baby fish of some sort..

penguin 110 filter








[/IMG]







[/IMG] 
craw daddy. bout 3 inchs long. blue tint

comments and suggestions are welcome! so r questions!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I like the first and second pics, pretty tank setup.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, love the needlenosed gar!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the 29 is going to upgrade right? You'll need a 55+ depending on what kind sunfish you got and i don't know much about needle noses but the bigger the tank the better


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

yes, needle nose gars get to about 12 inches. nice setup, but i hope you're planning on an upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> yes, needle nose gars get to about 12 inches. nice setup, but i hope you're planning on an upgrade.



im working on gettin a 55g right now


and thank you everyone for the compliments


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> yes, needle nose gars get to about 12 inches. nice setup, but i hope you're planning on an upgrade.


yup they do. they get there fast too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

i've had him for about..4 months..and he's grown..maybe 3 inchs

im looking to get another when i get the 55 gallon

he's an aggresive fish. i have 6 community tetras in there with him..everything is GREAT


----------

